# Just bought



## ehanes7612 (May 9, 2015)

SO, I am not a big fan of stonei hybrids but I made an exception for this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paphiopedil...133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a26ccbbd


----------



## Gilda (May 9, 2015)

:clap: sweeeeet !


----------



## Silvan (May 9, 2015)

Hum....wow!  I would have made the same "exception". Can't even find a Booth's Stone Lady here in Canada. So I'll probably never see this cross available.
Take good care of it and please post pictures of the next flowering (or this one if it's not too beat up).


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

That one looks like a winner - Good pick


----------



## Justin (May 9, 2015)

awesome


----------



## troy (May 10, 2015)

wish I could buy one of those beautiful multis, my smog pump went out on my truck, @##!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 13, 2015)

it arrived in perfect condition ...it's definitely as good as the picture


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## iwillard (May 13, 2015)

Looks gorgeous,lucky you!


----------



## Wendy (May 13, 2015)

Man that's nice! Great buy Ed.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 13, 2015)

Good grab Ed!


----------



## jtrmd (May 14, 2015)

I need to put mine on ebay ASAP with that price! I cant remember if I picked that up at a show during my trip to florida or if it came from an order I placed.


----------



## eOrchids (May 14, 2015)

Nice buy, Ed!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2015)

I say he gets bored and keeps it 6 months tops! :evil:


----------



## daniella3d (May 14, 2015)

Gorgious! I wish I could buy something like that from Ebay. Nobody ship to Canada


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2015)

Eric is just jealous I have a really cool cat


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2015)

daniella3d said:


> Gorgious! I wish I could buy something like that from Ebay. Nobody ship to Canada



I agree. I look almost everyday with no luck. Dam you Ebay!


----------



## Camellkc (May 14, 2015)

Cat said:


> I agree. I look almost everyday with no luck. Dam you Ebay!



Nobody ships to Hong Kong too.


----------



## Bjorn (May 15, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Nobody ships to Hong Kong too.



The chinese do......
Joke aside, not even the pofessionals?


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> Eric is just jealous I have a really cool cat



I thought you were leaving the country to go study and sending me your plants and cat! What happened!?


----------

